
Republicans Push to Expand FBI Surveillance Powers After Orlando - uptown
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2016-06-14/republicans-push-to-expand-fbi-surveillance-powers-after-orlando
======
hackuser
What's wrong with court oversight that the FBI wants so badly to avoid it?
There are mechanisms for emergency situations.

I would like to see the FBI's argument for why this isn't simply the
bureaucratic habit of accumulating as much power as possible. I expect they
have one, but I haven't seen it yet.

